# iPhone India data plans from Vodafone



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

Vodafone iphone 3G plans:

* iPhone 799*

Monthly rental : Rs.799
Local calls: 0.60 rupee per minute
STD calls: 1re per minute
SMS: Local 1; National 2; International 5

*Free minutes (Local+STD): 249*

data browsing charges: 5p / 10KB
Free data usage per month : 250MB



*iPhone 999*

call rates same as above 

Only changes:

Free calls (local+STD): 299 minutes
Free data download: 600MB


Postpaid data plan for iPhone


----------



## max_demon (Aug 23, 2008)

haha , how long is contract?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 23, 2008)

Worse plan ever


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

Arre guys, its not mandatory to take this planb.Present vodaphone customers can stay with their existing plans.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

Dude. the plans is perfectly okay.

Normally,

1) Rental Rs.300 will get re.1 any where to India STD rate without any free calls
2) Pay another Rs.500 and you get 1Gb monthly download (EDGE)
3) 250 calls free means Rs.250

300+500+250 = 1050 but you get the same for Rs.900 which totally makes sense.


----------

